# SVN does not update



## okorok1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi. SVN does not update, shows 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
 What to do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2014)

Try `svn-lite`.  After updating, reinstall Subversion.


----------

